

Vine exploits what used to be a signup shortcut to invade users' privacy - cawel
https://twitter.com/cawel/status/296263721603461121/photo/1

======
StormyMorning
Twitter owns Vine? I don't see a problem here.

I think disqus is different. They have some kind of "share this comment on
twitter" feature that will post to your timeline. While those kind of trust
relationships make me leery, there is an inherent trust in that if they start
spamming people's timelines with disqus promotions, people won't comment and
websites won't use disqus.

